# Removing Rust on Stucco (Dryvit) Chimney



## Jean Phillips (Jan 14, 2009)

Has anyone had a problem with chimney caps rusting and damaging the stucco chimney chase?  I need to know how to remove the rust prior to resurfacing or repainting the chimney with a stucco or elastomeric paint.  Do I use an acid wash to accomplish rust removal once I replace the cap?  If so, what kind?  Where available?  Thanks


----------



## handyguys (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are going to paint then just paint over it after a normal cleaning as part of the general paint prep.

If you want to remove it because you wont be painting for a while and its really unsightly I would try a product called CLR. You can get it at the home center and grocery store. So not get the diluted spray bottle stuff, get the CLR in the gray colored (last time I bought it) jug. Use it full strength. On a vertical surface it will be hard to keep the rust wet to let the clr do its job. a scrub brush will help.


----------



## Jean Phillips (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, handyguys.  It's much appreciated.  I'll be hiring a handyman to do it, as soon as I get the CLR and can schedule someone to get up there with a scaffold.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Jan 28, 2009)

backyard n-bor's got it running down the stack from a rusting chimney cap,,, good idea - i'll run over & try it,,, why didn't i think of it - we use clr & limeaway in dec conc overlays.

thanks again !


----------

